# Doom 3 steht vor der Tür, brauche neue Grafikkarte

## tam

Da meine alte Matrox G400 kein ausgesprochenes 3D Monster ist, brauche ich eine neue Grafikkarte. Aber leise soll sie sein. am besten ganz still.

Nachdem ich mir einige ATI vx. NVidia Threads angesehen habe, fällt die Sapphire Atlantis Radeon 9600 XT Ultimate Edition wegen schlechter Treiber wohl aus dem Rennen. 

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a75382.html

Die Geforce Variante Gainward SilentFX PowerPack! Ultra 980, GeForceFX 5700 Ultra wäre auch noch eine Option. 

http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a99844.html

Was meint ihr? Oder sonstige Vorschläge?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Die beiden Karten sind zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber fuer Doom 3 etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.

Meiner Meinung  nach waehre, wenn Du eh schon Geld ausgibst, eine Radeon 9800Pro das richtige fuer dich. Die erhaeltst Du fuer ca. 200. Ab dieser Kategorie kannst Du dann auch Doom 3 mit 1024x768 auf High Quality spielen (auf aehnlicher PC mit aehnlicher Hardware Austattung wie meiner getestet).

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Pamino

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Die beiden Karten sind zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber fuer Doom 3 etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.
> 
> Meiner Meinung  nach waehre, wenn Du eh schon Geld ausgibst, eine Radeon 9800Pro das richtige fuer dich. Die erhaeltst Du fuer ca. 200. Ab dieser Kategorie kannst Du dann auch Doom 3 mit 1024x768 auf High Quality spielen (auf aehnlicher PC mit aehnlicher Hardware Austattung wie meiner getestet).
> 
> MFG
> ...

 Warum eine Radeon? Ich dachte dass ati

a) schlechte treiber hat (Was ich mit meiner 9700Pro nachvollziehen kann)

b) dass ati von der kommenden Linux d³ version nicht unterstützt wird?!?!

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Ich finde es auch etwas unpassend in einem Linuxforum eine ATI Karte für 3D Beschleunigung zu empfehlen. Ich bin mit meiner MSI FX 5900 glücklich.

cheers

t.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

In dem Thread hier

[OT] Dooooooooooom III

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197905

wurde recht ausführlich auch über "geeignete" Grafikkarten gesprochen. Wenn es jetzt wirklich eine Karte für Doom 3 sein soll und du etwas Innovation haben willst, dann sei dir eine nvidia ans Herz gelegt, ansonsten solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken und vielleicht noch eins zwei Monate warten bis man wieder vernünftige (sprich aktuelle) Karten im mittleren Segment für 230 - 300 Euro bekommt.

Gruß Michael

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

@ Pamino

Ich geb ja zu, dass es mit den ATI-Treibern etwas mehr Arbeit ist als bei Nvidia, aber laufen tun sie. Außerdem werden sie besser.

Hauptvorteil von ATI ist und bleibt halt viel Leistung fuer wenig Geld.

Dass ATI zur der kommenden Linux d³ Version nicht unterstützt wird, wusste ich nicht.

MFG

/dev/blackawk

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Ich geb ja zu, dass es mit den ATI-Treibern etwas mehr Arbeit ist als bei Nvidia, aber laufen tun sie. Außerdem werden sie besser.

 

Davon habe ich bis jetzt nichts gemerkt, eher das Gegenteil. Die wurden von Version zu Version beschissener.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hauptvorteil von ATI ist und bleibt halt viel Leistung fuer wenig Geld.

 

Auch das ist mir unter Linux bis jetzt entgangen. Nur zum Vergleich:

Radeon 9600: ~1700fps bei glxgears (hatte ich mit meiner Radeon 8500 schon)

Geforce FX5900XT: 5500-6000fps bei glxgears

Das ganze bei ansonst identischer Hardware.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dass ATI zur der kommenden Linux d³ Version nicht unterstützt wird, wusste ich nicht.

 

Glaub ich auch nicht so richtig, aber man sieht ja schon bei UT2k3, UT2k4 was für Welten zwischen ATI und NVidia bei Linux liegen.

----------

## tam

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> eins zwei Monate warten bis man wieder vernünftige (sprich aktuelle) Karten im mittleren Segment für 230 - 300 Euro bekommt.l

 

Ich wollte ja nicht die schnellste haben die es gibt, ich wollte die schnellste haben die noch passiv gekühlt werden kann.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *tam wrote:*   

> Ich wollte ja nicht die schnellste haben die es gibt, ich wollte die schnellste haben die noch passiv gekühlt werden kann.

 

Vergiß es, solange du nicht in Karten mit extrem aufwändiger Kühlung investieren willst. Das leistungsfähigste dürfte im Moment eine Radeon9600 von ATI sein, und die kannst du unter Linux in die Tonne kloppen. Alle NVidia-Karten sind in der Leistungsklasse normalerweise aktiv gekühlt. Die Karten von MSI sind aber trotz Lüfter sehr leise.

----------

## rojaro

Also ich bin mit meiner leadtek gf6800 sehr zufrieden ... doom3 läuft auf meinem p4 2.8ghz top bei 1280x1024 und das unter linux (via cedega-cvs) ...

----------

## tam

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

> Das leistungsfähigste dürfte im Moment eine Radeon9600 von ATI sein, und die kannst du unter Linux in die Tonne kloppen. Alle NVidia-Karten sind in der Leistungsklasse normalerweise aktiv gekühlt.

 

Lt. tomshardware ist die 5700 etwa mit der 9600 gleich schnell. Und bis zur 5700 kriegt man eben, für guten Aufschlag, passive Kühlung.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Guter Aufschlag halt, weil sie nicht mehr so einfach passiv zu kühlen ist. Da sind dann schon wieder spezielle Konstruktionen im Einsatz.

Was die Leistung angeht, ich kenne die 5700 nicht. Mir wurde aber mehrfach davon abgeraten, und eine 5900XT empfohlen (welche ich auch gekauft habe), weil diese z.Z. noch mit das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet. Passivkühlung dürfte da aber nicht mehr drinn sein.

----------

## tam

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

> mehrfach davon abgeraten, und eine 5900XT empfohlen (welche ich auch gekauft habe)

 

Hast du dann eine MSI FX5900XT-VTD128? http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a77269.html

Wenn der Lüfter wirklich leise ist, könnte ich evtl auch eine aktiv gekühlte nehmen.

[EDIT]

Habe hier noch einen Testbericht gefunden:

http://planet64bit.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=214

Habe gesehen, dass es diese Karte mit und ohne ViVo gibt, was ist denn das?

[EDIT2]

ViVo = Video in Video out?Last edited by tam on Fri Sep 10, 2004 6:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Ist zwar keine ViVo, aber ansonst ja. Den Lüfter höre ich nur beim booten, und auch da nur wenn ich wirklich hin höre. Nach dem X gestartet wurde, regelt der Treiber den Lüfter eh runter. Die Karte geht vollkommen in den restlichen Geräuschen unter, und bei mir werkelt eine passive WaKü.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## arenaweb

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ne MSI FX5900XT zugelegt.

Die Karte ist kaum hörbar, hat ViVo und bisher konnte ich weder in FarCry noch in Doom3 ein Ruckeln bemerken.

Das einzige was ich mir noch Überlegen würde ist, eventuell ne Karte mit 256MB zu kaufen, da z.B. in Doom3 die unkomprimierten Texturen mit 128MB gar nicht laufen.

----------

## hoschi

Kaufe dir eine Geforce6600GT (ich bin bisher absolut begeistert!)

Shader 3.0 (da kann man jetzt streiten *g*)

Schnell

Kein Monsterekühler, endlich, einfach eine normale Grafikkarte  :Smile: 

Preis von ca. 250

AGP-Version kommt wohl im Oktober auf dem Markt, also genau passend

Nvidias Linux-Treiber sind praktisch so gut wie die von Windows

Nachteile:

Die Karte wird mit sehr hohen AA-Werten, wegen dem 128Bit Interface, die Hucke voll kriegen.

Was spricht gegen ATi:

Hardware können sie bauen, aber alles was ATi jemals programmiert hat war schlicht und ergreifend ein Flachwitz, das neue Control-Center unter Windows ist der vorläufig neueste Höhepunkt an Inkompetenz.

----------

## Realmaker

Welche NVidia-Karte wird im Bereich von 60-100 empfohlen?

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

für DOOM 3 keine einzige!!!

habe mir da zuerste ne FX5200 128MB zugelegt --> Böser Reinfall, war lahmer als meine alte Radeon 9000

danach habe ich mir nun für 80 ne FX5700LE geholt, die zwar besser läuft (50-100% schneller als radeon), aber für DOOM 3 ist es ein Witz, also habe ich sie von 250/400 auf 380/500 übertaktet und wieder nix, dann habe ich aber auch den Übeltäter gefunden:

"64 Bit DDR-Interface zum graka mem" --> auf Deutsch "Willste neue Games zocken? Vergiss es!"

so da hilft auch nix mit übertakten, da ich aber arm bin bleib ich nun bei der, ansonsten nix unter 100, die haben da fast alle noch 64Bit, daher am besten ne FX5700 Ultra oder ne FX5900, wenn du DOOM 3 willst ....

trotzdem, kann es sein, dass aufgrund dieses Defizit, DOOM 3 so lahm ist? Wenn ja, dann das ist die auf dem Niveau einer GF4 MX (habe ich im I-net den test gesehen), meine Werte könnt ihr hier sehen (runter scrollen  :Smile:  )

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219358&highlight=doom3+fx5700

PS: Wie kann ich ne GF FX mit nvclock übertakten? der speicher funzt ohne probs, aber der chiptakt ist ja 2d/3d, da ändert sich der wert immer wieder auf normal, wenn ich für 3d übertakten will, muss ich dann das Game starten und dann übertakten?

[EDIT]

Das mit dem übertakten scheint geklappt zu haben, bin dazu auf die 2te Konsole geswitcht, dennoch gerade mal 25,0 fps, also 3fps mehr ...

----------

## Realmaker

Ich will aber nicht unbedingt Doom3 spielen, sondern nur eine Nvidia-Karte haben und wollte wissen, was ich in dem Bereich bekommen kann. Ich wär aber auch bereit bis zu 120 auszugeben, weil ich nochmal nachgeguckt habe und gesehen habe, dass meine jetzige 9600 ca. 100 Wert ist.

----------

## Jlagreen

ne 9600er würde ich gar nicht tauschen, wieso eigentlich?

gehört die auch schon zu den ATIs, die net mit den treibern tun (9700,9800 usw.)?

meine ATI 9000 tat einwandfrei mit dem treiber und die DOOM 3 performance hat sogar ne FX5200 geschlagen, dennoch wenns ein upgrade sein muss, dann ne FX5900, drunter ist stillstand oder downgrade

PS: Ich denke mein Prob mit DOOM 3 ist weniger graka bezogen, da die timedemo zb. beim zweiten male mit 4-5 fps schneller läuft, also hängts beim laden, auch höre ich die Festplatte rattern, wenn die fps auf 5 sinkt, ich denk mal da läuft etwas im Hintergrund, hat da jemand ne Idee was ich checken sollte?

----------

## Realmaker

Naja, sagen wirs mal so: du mal eine Seite runterscrollst und dann mehrmals der Monitor schwarz wird, ist es schon nervig.  :Wink:  Oder wenn Cedega abbricht und den Fehler auf die ATI-Karte schiebt.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> ne 9600er würde ich gar nicht tauschen, wieso eigentlich?

 

Weil die Treiber grottig sind? Das war zumindest für mich der Grund umzusteigen.

----------

## Jlagreen

wie gesagt, zum gamen ne FX5900...

unter X reicht ne FX5200 für 55 völlig, aber vergiss dann die games

für 120 kannste ne FX5700 kriegen oder FX5700Ultra (~140), dann aber UNBEDINGT auf 128bit Speicher-Interface achten, zb. sind von Gainward (meine FX5700LE ist von denen), alle FX5700 (auch einige FX5700LE, außer meinen natürlich  :Mad: ) mit 128bit, mit der läuft X prima (da config nur 3 emerge befehle und ein xorg.conf edit ist) und zum gamen sollte sie auf deinem system auch ausreichend sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich gerade leicht verwirrt: FX5600, 5700 oder 5900? Welcher Hersteller? Gibt es merkliche Unterschiede? Ich habe gehört, das manche Geforce 3-Karten schneller sein sollen als neuere...  :Shocked: 

----------

## ian!

Tut euch einen Gefallen und wartet bis die Geforce6600 für AGP  herausgekommen ist.

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20040824/index.html

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20040910/index.html

----------

## himpierre

Die 6600 werden wir aber bestimmt nicht vor Ende Oktober sehen. Ganz schön lange für meinen Geschmack.  :Smile: 

cheers

t.

----------

## Realmaker

Ich persönlich suche nur eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte

----------

## UTgamer

Eine Geforce 5600 für einfache Desktops, eine 5700 für den Alltag und spielen in niederen Auflösungen, eine Geforce 5900 (XT, Lüfter sind recht leise) zum spielen bis 1280*1024, eine Geforce 6800 als nonplusultra zur Zeit.

Eine ATI, wer ist wirklich damit zufrieden?

----------

## chalimar

bei mir läuft die ati (9700) gut genug. k, is jetzt nicht die mega-performance, aber 50-90fps in der ut2k4 demo bei 1024x768 sind wohl schonmal nicht schlecht.

werde mir zwar wahrscheinlich früher oder später auch ne nvidia karte kaufen, aber tut ma nich so, als wäre ati ne richtige pleite, so schlimm isses jetzt auch nich  :Smile: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> aber tut ma nich so, als wäre ati ne richtige pleite, so schlimm isses jetzt auch nich 

 

Also was ich jetzt schon mitbekommen habe, daß Leute den Treiber erst gar nicht zum laufen bekommen, obwohl sie streng nach Vorschrift vorgegangen sind, da würde ich schon fast sagen, die Leistung von ATI ist räudig. Ich hatte die Treiber bei mir auch immer zur Mitarbeit bewegen können, aber viele andere halt gar nicht oder nur mit vielen Handständen. Das kann es eigentlich nicht sein.

----------

## Bithammer

Ich kann auch nur die Leadtek GF 6800 GT empfehlen, die hat einen grossen lüfter, läuft deswegen aber auch leiser als meine alte GF4 Ti die zwei kleine lüfter hatte. glxgears 33000 fps.

Im vergleich zu meiner vorigen Karte hat sie die Leistung verfünfacht, ich mache es immer so das ich eine Grafikarten Generation überspringe und mir dann lieber eine aktuelle Kaufe die dann wieder 2 Jahre vernünfig läuft. Am ende muss man sich sowieso am innovationszyklus der Game Engines orientieren, erst wenn die die Features ausnutzen lohnt sich das ganze. Mit ausblick auf dei ganzen Games die dann auf der Halflife 2 Engine oder auf der Quake 3 engine laufen werden, lohnt sich schon ein Update der Hardware.

----------

## Realmaker

Andere frage: Ich sehe, dass es ziemlich viele Hersteller gibt, die Karten mit NVidia-Chips vertreiben, nur welcher ist zu empfehlen? Gainward? Leadtek? Asus? MSI?

----------

## hoschi

Fast alle bekannten:

Hercules, Asus, MSI, Leadtek, Abit kann man kaum falsch machen  :Smile: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Also ich bin nach der Geräuschentwicklung bei der Kaufentscheidung gegangen. Dazu wurde mir MSI empfohlen, und ich muß sagen, ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.

----------

## Jlagreen

kenne nur leadtek und gainward, dabei ist leadtek etwas teurer, dafür gibts gutes zubehör und du kriegst sicher ne 128bit-karte (außer der FX5200), die Gainwards hingegen sind billiger, aber sind alle mit aktivkühlung und gut übertaktbar  :Cool: 

ansonsten denke ich, dass die unterschiede zwischen den hersteller ziemlich gering sind, daher entscheide dich für nen chip und dann schau nach preis und austattung    :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *arenaweb wrote:*   

> Das einzige was ich mir noch Überlegen würde ist, eventuell ne Karte mit 256MB zu kaufen, da z.B. in Doom3 die unkomprimierten Texturen mit 128MB gar nicht laufen.

 

Die unkrompimierten Texturen sind angeblich bis zu 512 MB groß, da wird eine 256 MB Karte auch nicht den Perfomancesprung bringen. Ich finde man kann auch ganz gut mit komprimierten Texturen spielen.

Just my 2 Cent.

----------

## eeknay

warum bitte neue graka? ich hab ne gf4-4200(64gb)+1200mhz(amd-tbird)+1024mb(ram)

und ich spiele auf 1024x768 high details mit so um die 45fps

*cheers*

----------

## mondauge

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> warum bitte neue graka? ich hab ne gf4-4200(64gb)+1200mhz(amd-tbird)+1024mb(ram)
> 
> und ich spiele auf 1024x768 high details mit so um die 45fps
> 
> *cheers*

 aha... sicher, dass das net n bissl übertrieben ist? Ich hab nen XP 2400+, 1GB Corsair RAM (400Mhz, CL2) und ne TI4600 (128mb)... High Details kann ich damit nicht spielen und schon dreimal net bei 1024x768... Ich hab bei 800x600 und medium detail ca. 25-30 FPS im Schnitt... diese Ergebnisse sind auch in diversen Benchmarks erreicht worden...

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warum bitte neue graka? ich hab ne gf4-4200(64gb)+1200mhz(amd-tbird)+1024mb(ram) 
> 
>  und ich spiele auf 1024x768 high details mit so um die 45fps 
> ...

 

Komisch, diese 45fps erreiche ich in der Timedemo (mehrere Durchläufe) bei 1024x768/High Details auf AMD 64 3200/1GB Ram/FX 5900.

t.

----------

## caraboides

also ich habe eine 9800pro von Club3d  und bin voll zufrieden, die ATI-Treiber sind besser als ihr ruf.

Unter einem 2.4 Kernel laufen die ohne tadel. wenn man die neuesten Treiber unter 2.6.x einsetzen will kommt zwar beim uebersetzen ein Fehler, aber wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil. einfach mal die Datein in vi oeffnen und die Zeile auskommentieren und der Treiber wird üebersetzt.

Was glxgears angeht habe ich zwischen 9000 und 9800fps. Und bei ut2004 hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme.

----------

## Jlagreen

ja DOOM 3 ist mein Sorgenkind, selbst auf 640x480 low, alles off, kann ich nur mit übertakteter (neue 128bit karte) FX5700LE (von 250/400 auf 475/600 --> geht echt und sogar stabil!) etwa 40fps in der timedemo erreichen, was ich ziemlich mager finde, da mein system die min reqs doch schon übersteigt   :Crying or Very sad: 

system:

XP 2200 übertaktet @ 2025MHz

512MB RAM @ 150MHz

FX5700LE 128MB @475/600 (--> entspricht ner richtigen FX5700)

aber wie bereits erwähnt, die timedemo bringt bei zweiten durchlauf direkt im anschluss etwa 4-5fps mehr, daher scheint mein system nicht optimal zu laufen, hatte heute eh vor neue install mit nptl und gcc 3.4.2 sowie glibc 2.3.4 und wahrscheinlich xfree zu machen, da ein freund xorg und xfree getestet hat und xfree mehr performance gebracht hatte, wenn xorg schneller wird wechsle ich wieder (wird wohl dauern, nach den erfahrungen der 6.8er)

als mittelklasse-karten werden übrigens grad die FX5700 (Ultra) angesehen und LE ist schon wieder low-budget, wobei ich mit der Winfast 360 TD LE ne low-budget karte als mittelklasse-karte betreibe, dem oc sei dank  :Razz:  (dank an winfast für den guten speicher   :Cool:  , zwar 5ns aber stabil mit 600Mhz)

habt ihr eigentlich die cd-version, denn ich hab die dvd-version, aber daran kann das ja wohl nicht liegen, es sei denn, die texturen sind bei der dvd noch größer  :Sad: , werd dann noch google, wie man Doom 3 per console auf max performance tunen kann

----------

## aslocum

wenn du immer noch eine gute graka suchst:

bin grade umgestiegen von einer radeon 9700pro auf eine msi geforce 5900XT VTD128 (bei alternate.de 199¤.. war in einem tag da)

hat video in und out, dvi usw. 

Mit cedega 4.01 und Doom3 minimum 40fps mit 1024er auflösung, hohe details. 

läuft also flüssig genug! mit den linux-binaries wird es sicher noch ein bisschen besser werden.

P.S. schön leise ist sie auch  :Smile: 

----------

## Jlagreen

danke, aber ich werde wohl bei der FX5700LE bleiben, dank nvclock, kann ich sie während dem game übertakteten und danach gleich wieder runter takten, da ich ja keinen 600mhz speicher unter X brauche

was ich wohl aufrüsten werde ist Speicher noch mind. 512MB, 1GB modul wäre mir lieber, aber die sind einfach zu teuer, ich denke das problem an meinem system ist, dass ich einfach zu wenig speicher für doom3 habe und es daher auslagern muss (auf windows und linux), alle tests mit meiner graka, die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren mit 1GB ram rechner

----------

